# missing ports dir on minimal install



## garcetto (Nov 2, 2010)

hi Hi, i I am new to freebsd FreeBSD (but not to unix 

i I have installed minimal version 8.1 but i I checked and missing /usr/ports dir... any Any clue? where Where i I went wrong? 

thanks Thanks.


----------



## FreeMWP (Nov 2, 2010)

Run:
`# portsnap fetch extract`


----------



## garcetto (Nov 2, 2010)

Found the solution myself 


```
# mount /cdrom
/cdrom/8.1-release/ports/install.sh
```


----------



## phoenix (Nov 2, 2010)

garcetto said:
			
		

> hi, i am new to freebsd (but not to unix
> i have installed minimal version 8.1 but i checked and missing /usr/ports dir... any clue? where i went wrong?
> thanks



The standard FreeBSD installed (sysinstall) asks during the install if you want to install the ports tree.    It's kind of buried in the middle of a bunch of other questions, so it's possible to miss it.

However, as mentioned in the post above, installing the ports tree after the install is very easy:
`# portsnap fetch extract`

And, to keep it up-to-date, all you need to do is:
`# portsnap fetch update`


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 2, 2010)

It is recommended nowadays to use portsnap post install vs the cd during install.


----------

